# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Reator Biopellets controlável

## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Quem já utilizou ou utiliza biopellets, sente dificuldade em controlar que os fosfatos e os nitratos fiquem totalmente a zero, muito rápidamente!E ficarem a zero também não é bom!

Procurei pela net uma maneira de controlar a fluidização das biopellets e o resultado foi este:











e mais um video do funcionamento do reator:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEKey...yer_detailpage

Básicamente o que o Carlos Dias fez, foi transformar um normal filtro fluidizado (este foi feito pelo Joaquim Galinhas).

Com essa válvula tenho mais controle sobre a movimentação das pallets e depois coloco outra vávula na saida para conrolar a saida de água!

A bomba utilizada é uma Eheim 3000+.

Como podem observar nas fotos a parte concava do fundo do reator é uma simples taça de sobremesa!loooool

Alguma duvida é só perguntar!

Cumps

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Pedro!

Tenho dois reactores, sendo um da TMC modelo V2 Bio e outro da marca Jaleco e ambos têm regulador de fluxo de saída e entrada de água ...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E regulador de fluxo, movimentação das pellets?

----------


## Helena Pais

A fluidização das pellets faço pela quantidade de água que entra no filtro... se quero uma fluidização mais rápida é abrir a torneira, se pretendo uma fluidização mais lenta é fechá-la...

Só uso uma das torneiras no filtro que é a da entrada de água para o filtro e ajusto consoante o tipo de fluidização que quero...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Mas ao limitares a entrada de agua para restringir a fluidização, tb estás a diminuir a entrada de nutrientes para as bacterias....

assim tenho 2 circuitos independentes, tipo reactor de calcio, em que o movimento das pallets é independente do fluxo de agua qua sai!São coisas diferentes!Parece ser igual mas é ligeirmaente diferente!

O que tenho em cima será mais para o pessoal que já tem reatores "normais" e se quisser adaptar!

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Pedro!
Percebi o que estavas a falar...

Para manteres a mesma circulação interna das biopellets regulando o seu caudal, é complicado, terias que ter um "agitador" interno de circulação que fosse independente da bomba de circulação da água...
Simplesmente não compensa nem o trabalho nem a complexidade, já que se tens a mesma água a circular mais vezes dentro do reactor, não terás qualquer ganho, visto que as bactérias irão consumir o que existir na água e morrer a seguir...

A melhor forma e mais simples é meteres uma valvula de corte na tubagem e regulares o fluxo dessa forma...
Os da TMC como já foi dito já trazem a dita torneira, pelo que é simples o controlo...

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


A mim compensou porque já tinha o reator e só tive de o modificar.....e não é assim tão complicado quanto isso!

Em relação à morte das bacterias, podes vereficar que o reator é bastante grande (50 cm de altura com tubo de 15cm de diâmetro), logo só se cortasse mesmo totalmente o fluxo é que as ditas iriam acabar por morrer.....mais fácilmente isso acontecerá nos outros reatores ao restringir a entrada de agua para ter uma menor agitação das pallets.

E não é por acaso que é o que os americanos andam a utilizar cada vez mais......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLhmI...eature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMx4H...feature=relmfu


http://www.reefdynamics.com/Reef-Dyn...s-p/bpr500.htm

Cumps

----------


## PauloEduardo

Nenhum dos links do youtube estão a funcionar...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Aqui está:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=sLhmI8vtnfw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMx4H...feature=relmfu


Cumps

----------

